# 661, Kali and Fox Knee/elbow pad current products question



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am looking at getting a set of Knee/Elbow pads. 
I looked around on here for a while and all the info I find is on older model pads. 

Does anyone have any feedback on the current pads made?
I am looking at 
Kali AAZIS Soft knee and Elbow pads 
Fox Launch pro Knee and Elbow pads
661 Rage knee and Elbow pads. 

I am leaning towards the Kali for now. Problem is no one near me carries any of this. 

any info/reviews/feedback would be awesome thanks.

I searched on here for this info but only seem to find info on older model stuff.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I just picked up some POC knees pads from chainlove for $70 shipped. I got the newest version and they are very nice. No experience with the others mentioned.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

I went with the Kali Aazis super comfy.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I bought the Fox Launch Pro knee pads a few weeks ago and love them. I haven't tried any of the others.
One problem I had with my previous softshell kneepads (661 Veggie's) was that they would slip down my leg in a crash. Although they would take the initial impact, I still ended up with a few bloody knees.
Although I haven't crashed yet in the Fox pads I can't push them down my leg at all because of the hard cup that goes over the kneecap.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love my Kali Aazis 130's... Super comfy and they stay put.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

The Fox Launch Pro knee and elbow pads are all small for their size. I am 6'0" 170 pounds with big thighs, average to small calves, and small arms. I am built exactly like your average XC or road cyclist.

The knee pads can just barely get around my thigh above the knee, which isn't surprising to me, but also doesn't have a lot of extra adjustment for the 2 calf straps, which does surprise me.

I bought the medium elbow pads because of my slim arms, and they still just barely fit, I'm at the end of the adjustment. A riding buddy has more average sized arms, and he couldn't wear the large/xl Fox Launch elbow pads at all.

I don't believe 661 has this issue. I am buying a set of 661 knee-only pads to find out, because I also don't need shin protection for every ride. I expect the large size to fit with adjustment to spare.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

I like my Kali Aazis also (the ones without shin protection). 
I use them for XC/AM kinda rides. They do drag a bit on you, and they are warm but it's not horrible in NorCal.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

ColinL said:


> The Fox Launch Pro knee and elbow pads are all small for their size. I am 6'0" 170 pounds with big thighs, average to small calves, and small arms. I am built exactly like your average XC or road cyclist.
> 
> The knee pads can just barely get around my thigh above the knee, which isn't surprising to me, but also doesn't have a lot of extra adjustment for the 2 calf straps, which does surprise me.
> 
> ...


Quoting myself for context. 

661 Evo knee pads arrived. They are a bit larger than Fox in size L, but I question how well even XL will fit some of the biggest guys I've ridden with on the trail. They fit me great, no problems.

The lower enclosure is fixed elastic but works on my calves. The upper is still near the end of the adjustment, but it's larger than Fox L/XL and it also seems to grip and stay in place better. However, to be fair, my Fox Launch Pro pads are knee+shin and that will be heavier and tend to try to slide down more than a knee pad.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the Kali Aazis knee pads I have. Much better than the simple knee/shin I had before, minus the less protection. Only issue is they seemed to get torn up quickly, but are still holding together so I don't know how that will last. The front knee part has held together fine though through crashes.

I have the Fox launch (not pro) elbow guard and it works fine. Saved me a couple times at least and fits decent.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi, just joined this site/forum; And I am looking to purchase either the Kali Aazis Soft Knee Guard or the Fox Launch Pro knee guard. I am trying to compare the two items and after careful reading > both have good reviews.
The issue I have is sizing. If i order the knee guards I like to make sure size fits. 
In regards to the Fox Pro knee guards > some websites or stores tell you to order a size up from your measurements. And fox pro comes in sm/med or in lg/xl....when reading reviews such as this, many riders say either true to size or go size up, then complain because it does not fit (trying to avoid this).
I am not a big person; when i measured the knee area > the upper part of knee is 15.5", and, the lower area (calf) is 14.5".
If any of you can help me here, would be greatly appreciated.
thank you....


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

MTB_Dozer said:


> Hi, just joined this site/forum; And I am looking to purchase either the Kali Aazis Soft Knee Guard or the Fox Launch Pro knee guard. I am trying to compare the two items and after careful reading > both have good reviews.
> The issue I have is sizing. If i order the knee guards I like to make sure size fits.
> In regards to the Fox Pro knee guards > some websites or stores tell you to order a size up from your measurements. And fox pro comes in sm/med or in lg/xl....when reading reviews such as this, many riders say either true to size or go size up, then complain because it does not fit (trying to avoid this).
> I am not a big person; when i measured the knee area > the upper part of knee is 15.5", and, the lower area (calf) is 14.5".
> ...


Here is my out take on these pads. Pics are not for th faint of heart. 
I have a pair. Worked awesome, felt good. Never moved while pedaling. I had a wreck at about 23 MPH ( went over the bars ) have a vid of it somewhat. lol . 
The knee pads I would say helped a little ended up with cuts on both knees, Left was the worse. but..... 

























So I bought the SixSixOne knee/shin 









Don't like them. They did not stay on while pedaling. The Elbow pads are nice. Run a little small though. They are "L"

Than I got a set of Fox Launch Knee/Shin Hard pads. 









LOve them. They stay when you pedal. 
I took a right hand fall with all weight on the right knee as you can see in the pic the Knee cup cracked. If I didn't have those. I would be at the Urgent care again. The plastic is nice here in AZ due to 90% of the trails are all rock.

But The Kali pads are nice for everyday use when trails do not have a buttload of rocks. and you aren't trying to do some DH runs. ( which I was trying to kind of do in a way)

Just my .02


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I tried almost every major kneepad looking to protect my slice and dice job that costs too much for me to have again. I settled on teh Race Face Ambush, as they seems the best built and were the most comfortable.

If you can float the money do like I did, order ALL of them from Jenson, try them on around the house and down the street in front of the house, and return the ones you don't like. Being able to A-B pads REALLY showed me the difference between them, and I ham 100% satisfied I made the correct choice, cause I had them all in front of me with plenty of time to decide on the best for me.


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

brent701 said:


> Here is my out take on these pads. Pics are not for th faint of heart.
> I have a pair. Worked awesome, felt good. Never moved while pedaling. I had a wreck at about 23 MPH ( went over the bars ) have a vid of it somewhat. lol .
> The knee pads I would say helped a little ended up with cuts on both knees, Left was the worse. but.....
> 
> ...


Dang...those are some intense photos. What did you hit your knee on?


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello Brent
Ouch...hopefully you were ok afterwards - 
As of right now, I am leaning towards the Fox Launch Pro knee pads; now I may take a look at the knee/shin pad, see how they are. Again I thank you and all here for the information provided, now its decision time for sure..


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

oilnewby said:


> Dang...those are some intense photos. What did you hit your knee on?


The ground. lol. The trails around here are all small rock. so when you go down it cuts you. That over the bar wreck did a good number on my knees, arm and side. I was ok. just a hole to the knee cap and a few stiches to fix it up 

Here is the Wreck that caused the nice holes lol 
@1:25 is the wreck If you want to fast forward but you can get a idea of the trail surface around here. I know (when I do that trail when I want to try for any PR's) Wear a Full face Helmet, Pressure suit, and my knee/shin pads. 
Worst wreck yet - YouTube



MTB_Dozer said:


> Hello Brent
> Ouch...hopefully you were ok afterwards -
> As of right now, I am leaning towards the Fox Launch Pro knee pads; now I may take a look at the knee/shin pad, see how they are. Again I thank you and all here for the information provided, now its decision time for sure..


I run Mallet 5050 pedals with Five Ten shoes. I had my right shoe come off the other day at the trail and hit my shin. I had the pads on and it took some plastic off the pad. I am glad I had them on cause if Not I would have had a large hole up my shin if not. That's also something to think about,. I normally do not wear these when I ride my SS due to using SPD's


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Brent...wow, nasty wreck for sure....Glad you are OK.
Yes I was thinking about the shin guards/knee combination, but at the moment, I am leaning towards the Fox Launch Pro Knee guards, most likely will get a pair next couple days.
Also, for the time being I have been running flats, instead of clip-less. I switch it up now and then. At one time was considering five-ten cyclone shoes...was not sure if they would get too hot, which does not bother me, instead bought a pair of Mavic Alpine Mountain shoes. feels great no problems or issues.
Next purchase is the FF helmet.....


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

I purchased the Fox Launch knee pads this week and should have them Friday. I also have the G-Form elbow pads and have been really happy with those.


----------



## INCONEL (Nov 5, 2012)

The Fox Launch Pro knee pads are awesome. The have a hard plastic shell inside to provide good direct impact protection and good padding above and on the side of the knee for those indirect hits. I've bruised through them on more than one occasion, but never anything that stopped me from completing my ride. I combine them with the 661 Evo Shin guards that only take a few seconds to strap on when I hit the top of my climb and am ready to bomb the descent.

As for hard pads, my favorite to date have been the the TLD Lopes, however I've had the same issue that everyone else has had with the velcro sleeves ripping seams after only a single ride. In addition, they don't stay up in sliding crashes. I've purchased a set of the Leatt Dual Axis hard pads and will report out on those after I've given them a test crash or two.

Leatt Dual Axis Knee Guard > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

As for elbow pads, the TLD EG5550 Forearm/Elbow pads provide great protection. I'm confident that I would have broken my arm/elbow if it wasn't for the hard plastic protection. They can slip down a bit at speeds in technical terrain, but I still trust them over anything else I've seen on the market. A little athletic tape around the mid forearm keeps them up during race runs.

Troy Lee Designs EG5550 Forearm/Elbow > Apparel > Protective Gear > Arm Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

oilnewby said:


> I purchased the Fox Launch knee pads this week and should have them Friday. I also have the G-Form elbow pads and have been really happy with those.


Likewise - I should have my Fox Launch Pro knee pads next week.
I was wondering about the G-Form knee pads and elbow pads.....


----------



## INCONEL (Nov 5, 2012)

I received the Leatt Dual Axis knee pads last night and they are AWESOME! By far the best designed and thought out knee pads I've ever seen. I'll be putting them to the test this weekend, but I am very impressed with the build quality and it's nice to know they have been impact tested and are CE certified.

As for the G-Form pads, I wouldn't use them for the type of riding that I do, but they might be great for more casual, x-country rides. I would consider the elbow pads, but there are too many good knee pad options out there that provide considerably more protection and are still comfortable to pedal in all day. The Fox Launch Pro and the POC VPD 2.0s both fall into that category.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

INCONEL said:


> I received the Leatt Dual Axis knee pads last night and they are AWESOME! By far the best designed and thought out knee pads I've ever seen. I'll be putting them to the test this weekend, but I am very impressed with the build quality and it's nice to know they have been impact tested and are CE certified.
> 
> As for the G-Form pads, I wouldn't use them for the type of riding that I do, but they might be great for more casual, x-country rides. I would consider the elbow pads, but there are too many good knee pad options out there that provide considerably more protection and are still comfortable to pedal in all day. The Fox Launch Pro and the POC VPD 2.0s both fall into that category.


That's awesome InConel....good to hear. Have to agree what your saying about
the G-form on knee pads - was not sure if enough protection; but some like it for casual riding - nothing wrong with that. Let me know about the Leatt product how well it does testing/riding....


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

MTB_Dozer said:


> Likewise - I should have my Fox Launch Pro knee pads next week.
> I was wondering about the G-Form knee pads and elbow pads.....


The G-form elbow pads are great and have served me well. I ordered the Fox Launch pads as I wanted more substantial protection in addition to more side knee protection.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

oilnewby said:


> The G-form elbow pads are great and have served me well. I ordered the Fox Launch pads as I wanted more substantial protection in addition to more side knee protection.


Hey oil...how are you...I have heard that g-form pads are pretty good (casual and xc riding)...and, no complaints. How does the g-form elbow pads work for you? does it bunch up on the inside part of elbow/arm?


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

MTB_Dozer said:


> Hey oil...how are you...I have heard that g-form pads are pretty good (casual and xc riding)...and, no complaints. How does the g-form elbow pads work for you? does it bunch up on the inside part of elbow/arm?


I live in the desert so the terrain is very rocky and sharp and the elbow pads have done well in this environment. I completely forget I am even wearing them as they are extremely comfortable and light.

I have not worn these in the heat of the summer so I cant really say regarding temperature.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

oilnewby said:


> I live in the desert so the terrain is very rocky and sharp and the elbow pads have done well in this environment. I completely forget I am even wearing them as they are extremely comfortable and light.
> 
> I have not worn these in the heat of the summer so I cant really say regarding temperature.


That's good to hear...according to few LBS stores around here, they say some people like wearing the g-form knee guards...me, I like a little more extra padding (safety purposes). I may have to look into the g-form elbow pads > interesting.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I LOVE MY LEATT PADS! 

I went down onto a sharp chunk of lava rock, hit me right below the "Padding" but still hit where the neoprene is, no effect to the pads, but still put a 1/4" deep gouge right next to my shin. If i didn't have the pads on I would have had 10 stitches!

The Leattt's are similar to the POC pads but half the cost (unless you can find your size in POC on sale).


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

unrooted said:


> I LOVE MY LEATT PADS!
> 
> I went down onto a sharp chunk of lava rock, hit me right below the "Padding" but still hit where the neoprene is, no effect to the pads, but still put a 1/4" deep gouge right next to my shin. If i didn't have the pads on I would have had 10 stitches!
> 
> The Leattt's are similar to the POC pads but half the cost (unless you can find your size in POC on sale).


Re: Leatt Pads
Question > regarding pads; I purchased a pair of TLD padded shorts bp7605 w/ chamois - does Leatt make padding that can insert into the TLD padded shorts (additional protection)?


----------



## INCONEL (Nov 5, 2012)

MTB_Dozer said:


> That's awesome InConel....good to hear. Have to agree what your saying about
> the G-form on knee pads - was not sure if enough protection; but some like it for casual riding - nothing wrong with that. Let me know about the Leatt product how well it does testing/riding....


Put the Leatt Dual Axis knee pads to the test today. Both direct impact and sliding impacts were prevented with no pad slippage and no damage done to the fleshy matter underneath. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

I just received my Fox Launch Pro knee pads (today) - have to say they look great, and feel great wore them around for a while. I will put them to the test this weekend....


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Well...its been awhile, wanted to let all know that I have the Fox Launch Pro knee pads and I put them to the test - have to say they are great. Feels comfortable, and no bunching up behind the knee.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

WHat about the elbows? What did you end up there?


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> WHat about the elbows? What did you end up there?


No elbow pads at this...and, not sure what type to get yet/undecided.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not too dangerous to myself but I do hit the dirt with my body quite ofen..I find my hands and lower elbos/forarm take the hits mostly so I'm thinking to get some pertection before I bleed too much..  I ride in loose dirt and/or harpack with that sandy layer ontop...


----------



## MTB_Dozer (Jan 16, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> I'm not too dangerous to myself but I do hit the dirt with my body quite ofen..I find my hands and lower elbos/forarm take the hits mostly so I'm thinking to get some pertection before I bleed too much..  I ride in loose dirt and/or harpack with that sandy layer ontop...


ouch...that will happen from time to time....what type of knee pads you have?


----------

